# pesticide free treatment for varroa mite & hive beetles etc.



## Kingdaddybee (Oct 11, 2017)

*(edited post)*

welcome to beesource kingdaddybee.

selling/advertising is allowed on the forum, please read over the guidelines here:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/announcement.php?f=245

regards,

squarepeg, treatment free subforum moderater


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

You are in the wrong forum. You should be in the for sale forum which cost money to post your ad. There is no free advertising.


----------

